# Which color scheme would you choose for this Caad10-2?



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here. I'm going to be purchasing a Caad10-2 (force racing) road bike this week and I'm trying to decide on the color scheme that I want.

I like the green/white/black because it's this is the only group set that has this particular color, so it's more rare. The shifters are also limited too as they have green accents on the shift levers and rear derailer.

The black/silver/red bike is a lot more neutral, but the downside is that the frame color scheme is shared across the Caad10-3 and Caad10-5, so it's not as unique.

Here are my choices:










or 










Please let me know what choice you guys would make.

Thanks!


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Black and silver plus take the red stickers off the wheels


----------



## Short Fuse (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the green myself...it's certainly not a color combo you see that often. The black ,red, and silver (or white) scheme seems to be on everything these days. Of course I once bought a black, violet and neon yellow hybrid so you may be better served not to listen to me when it comes to paint.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

vickan240sx said:


> I like the green/white/black ...
> 
> The black/silver/red bike is a lot more neutral, but the downside ...


Buy what you like? Most importantly, get the one that'll get you out riding more. If a more unique color scheme is what it takes, get that.

Personally I like the green-accents. Of course if you upgrade parts in the future you may lose some of the accents. If you care about matching your kit to the bike that may also influence your decision. Neutral colors are easier to match.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

+1 for the green, for rarity, and it's a very nice green, not overpowering.


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input. I just wasn't sure if the bike color scheme was too much of the liquidgas colors.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

vickan240sx said:


> I like the green/white/black because it's this is the only group set that has this particular color, so it's more rare. The shifters are also limited too as they have green accents on the shift levers and rear derailer.



Sounds like you already made your choice.

Get the bike you like, not the one I like. You're the one riding it, not me.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

get both. hahaha


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

ecub said:


> Sounds like you already made your choice.
> 
> Get the bike you like, not the one I like. You're the one riding it, not me.


Yeah but...I also don't want to get a color that others won't like either, in case I ever wanted to sell the bike in the future.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd go with the green accents. I think it looks a lot more unique and I'm a fan of that shade of green. The black and silver would just blend into the crowd while the green stands out as something different.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the black / silver is pretty bland. you could spice it up with saddle, bar tape, bottle cage color options, but...

my riding partner bought a SuperSix 5 today with white / lime / black / blue paint scheme.

it looks very sharp...hopefully he won't be temped put a lime saddle and bar tape on it. it's the subtle touch of color that's cool.

kinda like when Bianchi owners over-use Celeste...gets a bit much.


----------



## DennisM (Sep 12, 2012)

I vote for the green as well. I like the uniqueness.


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

Resale considerations make sense, but other than that, get the one you want. Don't worry about anything else or what anyone else thinks. If you are happy with it, ignore the snot bags if they don't like it!


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

vickan240sx said:


> Yeah but...I also don't want to get a color that others won't like either, in case I ever wanted to sell the bike in the future.


But if you really like the bike, there's less of a chance you'd be selling it. Besides, let's say, you keep the bike for 20 years. The only thing you would probably keep original would be the frame. The buyer probably wouldn't care that the components match the bike, since they're 20 year old components.


----------



## 1948D18 (Jun 1, 2012)

I vastly prefer the green one. Since when did bikes all have to come out of the red red/white/black color scheme?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Green for sure if it were me. Nothing against the grey / silver combo, the green does stand out, looks great to me!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

vickan240sx said:


> ... so it's not as unique ...





vickan240sx said:


> ... don't want to get a color that others won't like either, in case I ever wanted to sell the bike in the future.


Seems to me you are thinking too much into this purchase.

Just choose a colour that you like.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Green. I love Liquigas green. If I owned a Cannondale, it would have that green on it!


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

both run the same speed


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

The black & raw looks good. You could grab a polished seatpost and it would be sick. Think the bike would be hotter with green accents, say the wheel decals from the other colorway, then some team green Speedplays. Since Cannondale isn't doing the super smooth welds anymore, the painted versions do tend to look better in that regard. And I love the way the raw accents it being an alloy frame.

But if it were me buying...I'd probably get the blk/wht/grn.


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I decided to get the black/white/green! The bike rides great!


----------



## ellssuu (May 27, 2012)

Number 2


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

+1 for green, though you'll have a lot less of it if you choose to upgrade your wheels. Whereas, the red/black will become silver/black when you put on new hoops, which will probably be "color compatible" with more wheel sets.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

sorry, I didn't read your above posting. 

Congrats! Enjoy the bike.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen!

In all seriousness though, congrats on the new bike. I've been lusting over the Force Caad 10 for a while now. Glad to hear its been riding well.


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good choice, the green looks wicked!


----------

